# Master of Orion auf Deutsch stellen, so gehts



## Batze (20. März 2016)

Für alle die schon die Early Access spielen und dem Englischem oder noch besser der Russischen Sprache nicht so mächtig sind, im Spiel selbst sind aber schon alle Sprachen die es geben soll implementiert. 
Auswählen im eigentlichem Spiel Menü kann man aber bis jetzt nur Englisch und/oder Russisch.

Um nun das Spiel auf Deutsch zu stellen müsst ihr in den Hauptordner des Spiels gehen, dort findet ihr die Datei config.cfg
Diese Datei mit einem Editor öffnen und ein wenig nach unten Scrollen bis ihr hier ankommt.

[Interface]
Language = en
ShowEULA = False

Dort einfach das en in de umändern, speichern und schon ist alles auf Deutsch.

Hier und da könnte es noch Fehler geben, auch können falsche Werte angezeigt werden, da es eben noch lange nicht Final ist.
Die Sprachausgabe bleibt allerdings weiterhin auf Englisch, das wird auch Final nicht anders sein.


----------

